# Q5 driver's side view mirror blind spot



## hylton jonas (Feb 15, 2013)

We bought our Audi Q5 in about september 2011. This is my wife's car and we both love the car.
A very serious problem that I have had no response to is the size and location of the driver's side mirror.
Because of the size and location, the mirror has a blind spot which prevents you from seeing an oncoming car or inhibits your view when making a left turn. if there is an island you can often not see the island and need to raise yourself up over the mirror to see.
I have spoken to other Q5 and Q7 owners and have had similar responses once they hear that there are others who feel this way. One Q7 owner told me he also has a problem from the right/driver's side.
I have talked to Audi America who refer to me my dealer. I asked to meet the Audi US representative who visits the area, no response. The dealer, Boardwalk Audi in PLano Texas seems to have washed their hands of me. Jeff Hummel and his boss do not return my emails or my calls.
I have as yet not threatened any legal action but I believe they are afraid to involve themselves in an issue that could have serious consequences.
Check the previous Porsche mirrors, they have been changed to relocate and improve visibility.

Any issues out there?
H


----------



## trozei (Sep 16, 2012)

I too find the obnoxiously large and misplaced Q5 mirrors to be a major blind spot, but I've made no attempts such as yours to resolve the issue.


----------



## hylton jonas (Feb 15, 2013)

*do something about it*



trozei said:


> I too find the obnoxiously large and misplaced Q5 mirrors to be a major blind spot, but I've made no attempts such as yours to resolve the issue.



I believe we need to do something about it.
Did you see that the audi Q5 is in the top 5 biggest discounts on a car, must be a reason. do not be passive until you have a major accident.
Call audi usa. I have told to push this issue.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Zombie bump. 

I'm looking at getting a used Q5 for my wife and she test drove one but hated how huge the mirrors were. She really thought it was a safety issue too. I drove it and could see her point, but I think it's something I'd get used to. I think the car drives great for an SUV especially compared to the M class, and would like to keep considering it. 

Is there any way to swap mirrors with something smaller like from the A4 or maybe Tiguan?


----------

